# How do some people never ever get angry?



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It's ****ing scary sometimes.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Everybody does get angry. It's just a matter of if they choose to show it.

For myself, I don't think anybody I work with or regularly talk to has ever seen me angry. I prefer to keep it bottled inside and let go of it at home with some loud music and/or video games. (Rock Band drumming is amazing for when I'm angry enough to want to stab people :b ) Trust me, I do get angry though.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't get angry very often - I can feel anger but I never really express it - Growing up dad used to get angry at the smallest things and it really scared me and it still can - so I think it may have been a learnt thing...not always healthy though!


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

What is worst for me is when you're really trying to make someone angry or show them how angry they have made you or how much they have hurt you, and they don't get angry or hurt or even sad, they tell you "thank you so much!!!! this makes me love you even more!"


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Everybody does get angry. It's just a matter of if they choose to show it.


Exactly. I think those that choose to never show it are bound to explode on someone one day.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

weird woman said:


> What is worst for me is when you're really trying to make someone angry or show them how angry they have made you or how much they have hurt you, and they don't get angry or hurt or even sad, they tell you "thank you so much!!!! this makes me love you even more!"


People that do this are the scum of the earth in my opinion :roll. Just felt like sharing. Unless you did something to deserve being hurt, if someone is deliberately glad they hurt someone that didn't deserve to be hurt, that's evil. Either they're just bad people or they have some serious issues.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> Exactly. I think those that choose to never show it are bound to explode on someone one day.


Hmm...there was the guy who went to HS with me who was kind of slow and everyone though he wasn't the best looking guy. He was the butt of all jokes. I heard people saying he's going to lose it one day and he's the type keep smiling no matter what, lol.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Not really scary. I think its cos they are humble. And or maybe cos they dont see why they should make themselve feel anger since they know it isnt going to make them feel good. 

I have seen people who can be calm and have a laugh at something that they should be mad at, but the enemy end up laughing with them and it all ends well. I think its cos if ppl want closure, they dont want to cause a fight.

But for me, I can be annoyed at something.. trying not to. It just feels a whole lot better if you are just relaxed by it all. Cos whats the point. Sometime some things are none of our buisness, so no point getting heated up about it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I like to troll people by never showing my anger.
It's funny...

I just keep it inside, simple as that.
And I'm not an angry person to begin with so, I may as well.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Hmm...there was the guy who went to HS with me who was kind of slow and everyone though he wasn't the best looking guy. He was the butt of all jokes. I heard people saying he's going to lose it one day and he's the type keep smiling no matter what, lol.


He probably will. He's basically a ticking time bomb lol. I knew someone like that in my brother's graduating class. They still make fun of him and this is 3 years later.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll be honest I have a bit of a temper when I'm really agitated or someone pushes me too far, it comes out frequently not full blown but I'll find myself speaking louder or my grandma will say your face is going black your face is getting dark when I get irritated of her complaining all the time, I haven't blown up at anyone in years. In high school I would show it either physically or verbally when someone bullied or poked fun at me, I'd get upset and they'd start laughing they'd laugh and laugh and I'd tell them to you know expletive here expletive there.

Things get to me so easily, I try so hard to relax and calm down by sometimes my grandma will lecture me about something and keep on and on and on and automatically I'll raise my voice a bit so she'll often say that I need anger management. 

I keep my real anger inside but I only save that for anger at the atrocities of the world, rapist, murderers, child molesters/killers, people that beat women etc, it's never an abusive type anger, I think if you push me hard enough I will snap but in general I'm a quite relaxed guy.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Why does this even bother you? Should emotional transparency be a prerequisite to normalcy? Even on a social anxiety forum people lack the empathy or foresight to work out that just because you don't get visibly angry around other people doesn't mean you're some sort of psycho. Come on, SAS. This is ridiculous. 

Also, the whole notion of the man who bottles up his anger only to suddenly and unexpectedly release it is largely fictional. What's far more damaging is periodically getting angry and 'letting go'. The whole concept of letting it all out is entirely counterintuitive. 

So no. I don't find it scary. This thread, however..


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

They just have a huge amount of self control.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Why does this even bother you? Should emotional transparency be a prerequisite to normalcy? Even on a social anxiety forum people lack the empathy or foresight to work out that just because you don't get visibly angry around other people doesn't mean you're some sort of psycho. Come on, SAS. This is ridiculous.
> 
> Also, the whole notion of the man who bottles up his anger only to suddenly and unexpectedly release it is largely fictional. What's far more damaging is periodically getting angry and 'letting go'. The whole concept of letting it all out is entirely counterintuitive.
> 
> So no. I don't find it scary. This thread, however..


Well first of all, I don't think it does "bother" him, he just finds it odd and was wondering if anyone shared the same opinion. I can't speak for him but that's what I got from it, it didn't sound to me like he was belittling those who choose to bottle things up, I think it's scary sometimes too, that doesn't mean I'm looking down on them in any way, I'm just worried that it'll explode on someone who doesn't deserve it one day.

Eh, I don't know about it being fictional. I hear about things on the news and such regularly (and have even seen it from some kids myself) of people bottling things up inside and blowing up on someone who didn't deserve it. It's entirely plausible and has happened in the past :stu. I don't have a problem with those that choose to do this, I don't think anyone here does (I don't know why you took it so offensively), but it is pretty out of the ordinary I must say and it makes me wonder about them sometimes :|


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

Because I tend to bury all my negative feelings deep, deep down. It is unhealthy and I can see myself having a mental breakdown and going into berserker mode sometime down the road but this is my coping mechanism.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hopeful25 said:


> Well first of all, I don't think it does "bother" him, he just finds it odd and was wondering if anyone shared the same opinion.





InfiniteBlaze said:


> It's ****ing scary sometimes.


Clearly it bothers him.



Hopeful25 said:


> I can't speak for him but that's what I got from it, it didn't sound to me like he was belittling those who choose to bottle things up, I think it's scary sometimes too, that doesn't mean I'm looking down on them in any way, I'm just worried that it'll explode on someone who doesn't deserve it one day.


Well it is kind of condescending, even offensive in a way, to suggest some people have such a lack of self control that they'll "explode" because of all their pent up anger. What makes it worse is that it's most likely their high level of self control that stops them from becoming infuriated at the slightest thing, which you're advocating as normal. I don't know why someone being polite and level headed to a socially acceptable extent should be cause to expect them to be violent and unpredictable.



Hopeful25 said:


> Eh, I don't know about it being fictional. I hear about things on the news and such regularly (and have even seen it from some kids myself) of people bottling things up inside and blowing up on someone who didn't deserve it. It's entirely plausible and has happened in the past :stu. I don't have a problem with those that choose to do this, I don't think anyone here does (I don't know why you took it so offensively), but it is pretty out of the ordinary I must say and it makes me wonder about them sometimes :|


No, it is fictional. The notion of the human mind as a steam engine which needs to release pressure every so often to avoid an explosion is outdated and invalid. That is not how we work. The vast, vast majority of spontaneous acts of violence or anger involve people with recurring problems with their temperament and mental health. There is nothing on the news that goes as any valid evidence of anyone bottling up their emotions and releasing them. Anything that presents itself as such is mere speculation.

What bothers me about the replies on this thread are that they so severely misunderstand the mind and how it works. Suggesting that frequent bursts of anger are healthy is absolutely ridiculous.



Hopeful25 said:


> He probably will. He's basically a ticking time bomb lol.


Saying this about someone you barely know is what is pissing me off. The way someone deals with their emotions is no cause to suggest that they're any way inclined that way.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Clearly it bothers him.


Not in my eyes. I think it's scary too but it doesn't "bother" me, I just find it odd and possibly unhealthy. I'm not losing any sleep over it.



> Well it is kind of condescending, even offensive in a way, to suggest some people have such a lack of self control that they'll "explode" because of all their pent up anger. What makes it worse is that it's most likely their high level of self control that stops them from becoming infuriated at the slightest thing, which you're advocating as normal. I don't know why someone being polite and level headed to a socially acceptable extent should be cause to expect them to be violent and unpredictable.


If it is their self control then that's fine :stu. But I don't think it's lunacy to wonder if keeping it bottled up inside is gonna backfire one day. I'm not suggesting that one day when they're 30 them bottling up things since high school is gonna blow up in someone's face, that's pretty far-fetched and ridiculous. But I do think showing this level of "self-control" can be unhealthy because if you're not used to showing emotion when you're being confronted or embarrassed or extremely angry, then what happens when you go through a rough.... let's say a rough month. Nothing goes your way, your life takes a very bad turn for the worst. But you keep smiling , because that's all you know how to do, that can't be healthy, and I honestly would not be surprised if something pushes that person over the edge and they do something bad to themselves or someone else.



> No, it is fictional. The notion of the human mind as a steam engine which needs to release pressure every so often to avoid an explosion is outdated and invalid. That is not how we work. The vast, vast majority of spontaneous acts of violence or anger involve people with recurring problems with their temperament and mental health. There is nothing on the news that goes as any valid evidence of anyone bottling up their emotions and releasing them. Anything that presents itself as such is mere speculation.
> 
> What bothers me about the replies on this thread are that they so severely misunderstand the mind and how it works. Suggesting that frequent bursts of anger are healthy is absolutely ridiculous.


Again, I don't mean if someone doesn't get mad and show people every now and then they'll literally explode like a "steam engine", I mean that developing bottling things up inside as a habit I don't think is a healthy one. I can't speak for others, but I love releasing my anger and/or frustration every now and then. People do it all the time on the frustration section here and say they just "need to vent". People that bottle things up never vent, even when they feel the need to. I can't help but think sometimes venting is needed, not because the stuff you kept in from high school is gonna explode on someone, but because I think it keeps you from letting your frustration out in unhealthy ways (like taking it out on people who don't deserve it).

I don't mean if you don't get mad every now and then you're living an unhealthy life, it just gets me concerned. The reports may be speculation, but the background information does point to "he/she bottled things up and they exploded on someone". It makes sense, there may not be any official scientific evidence to back it up, but I don't think we should write it off or discredit it either.



> Saying this about someone you barely know is what is pissing me off. The way someone deals with their emotions is no cause to suggest that they're any way inclined that way.


I think it's possible, is it not possible? I wouldn't be afraid to interact with whoever this person is, in fact I would probably admire their tolerance and emotional control. But I would nonetheless be worried about them. I'm worried about anyone who does this, regardless of whether I know them or not. I didn't mean to sound condescending or judgemental, I just don't think it's a healthy way of dealing with your emotions :stu


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

kiirby said:


> No, it is fictional. The notion of the human mind as a steam engine which needs to release pressure every so often to avoid an explosion is outdated and invalid. That is not how we work. The vast, vast majority of spontaneous acts of violence or anger involve people with recurring problems with their temperament and mental health. There is nothing on the news that goes as any valid evidence of anyone bottling up their emotions and releasing them. Anything that presents itself as such is mere speculation.
> 
> What bothers me about the replies on this thread are that they so severely misunderstand the mind and how it works. Suggesting that frequent bursts of anger are healthy is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Saying this about someone you barely know is what is pissing me off. The way someone deals with their emotions is no cause to suggest that they're any way inclined that way.


I agree, I hate this misconception of overly quiet people being ticking time bombs and "its always the quiet ones", and it is really common to, I've even had people say to me that I scared them because I seemed like the type of person that would one day come in with a gun and shoot everyone, god knows how she got that just from me being quiet, I think that says more about her mind than mine, I find it offensive to, I mean who says something like that to someone they don't even know!?

I think people who snap like that had screws loose to begin with, its almost as bad as saying that playing grand theft auto and listening to marilyn manson cd's causes kids to go on shooting spree's


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Possible Reason 1: They're so happy with their life they don't allow themselves to get upset over b.s they can't control.

Possible Reason 2: They believe in Vibes....Think positive=Live positive.

Possible reason 3: They can be really spiritual and meditate / Pray a lot.

Possible Reason 4: Blowing dis here daily = Constant positive thoughts. 
Someone can curse you out, try to piss you off and not a fukk will be given about small nonsense.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Everyone gets angry it's just some show it more than others.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

northstar1991 said:


> Everyone gets angry it's just some show it more than others.


 or this ^


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I very rarely get angry. A little frustrated with some people who I then promptly ignore but that's about it. The few times I have been angry it takes repeated offenses over and over again until I build up a cold fury that will never be forgiven. I still rarely do anything about it except to cut the person off. I have decided I have no family on my mom's side. From the number of moments of cold logical anger they have caused I denounce them and only hold the minimum conversation required. That is the extent of my anger. The only people I have hurt were in defense of physical situations they started that no one but extreme pacifists could argue and not anger. I never yell for more than a sentence in response to the other person yelling and being wrong before leaving the situation and forgetting about it until proof surfaces that they were wrong or the person does these things so many times I quit interacting with them.


----------

